# Commercial Bid Help



## Dhudson (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello! I'm new to the forum and have spent some time using the search option and have learned a lot. I am getting ready to bid my first commercial job and would appreciate help bidding the job. I have an idea, but I want to see how accurate I am with my calculations.

The bid will offer both a seasonal and a per push option. I will use a 2" trigger and am doing the work myself using a pickup with a 8'2" V plow. Entire area to be salted with a tailgate spreader.

The figure I am using for salt is 20# of salt per 1000Sq. Feet and then I am charging 3 times my cost. (Based on what I have read on this forum)

The green area is what will be plowed and the red is where the snow is being stacked.

Location is NE Ohio.

I hope this is enough info.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What do you have for backup/equipment first? Other then the one truck.


----------



## Dhudson (Nov 5, 2013)

lol That's it. Am I crazy?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

brave maybe, cause if you take this on and fail to deliver your name wont be passed on by these guys, nor the guy that would have gotten told by this customer and so on and so on. Remember bad news travels further and faster then good news most of the time.


----------



## Dhudson (Nov 5, 2013)

I am brave and confident. I will not fail because failing to me is not an option. Go big or go home.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

to me those lots look like too much for 1 pick up, I see you in ohio, but what if you get a large or heavy snow, can your 1 truck handle those long pushes, do you got other places to do cause that looks like it could take a while with 1 pick up.


----------



## Dhudson (Nov 5, 2013)

My understanding is the guy who is doing it now does it with an older 1500 pickup and a straight blade. I have a few other small residential accounts that I have been doing for a few years and recently sold my old truck and bought a new one. If it gets to be too much I have the means to get another piece of equipment if needed.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, you are crazy. If you win this bid, and I hope you do, take the contract to your bank, and get a loan for $15K....at least...Then, search out and rent 2 loaders with pushers. If that can't be done, buy 2 more $7K plow rigs..
Unless you can get a loan to buy a couple $20K loaders outright..

Also, buy a 1.8 yard Poly Sander. A tailgate sander will need to re-filled a dozen times to do that area.
Hire a few men to run the trucks or the loader(s). 

@ a 2" trigger, if it starts to snow for real, you will be swamped.
You alone, in a truck with an 8-2 V, you will be fired by the end of the first real storm. There is NO WAY you can carry all that snow from one end of that 54K square foot lot to the other with that plow in a reasonable time frame.

I will shoot from the hip here on price..don't take it for any more than a guess.


Per 2", $600.

Salt, per aplication, $300

Seasonal plowing, salting included @ one app per event, and a limit of 10 calls for it, $45K...

This assumes you get 8' a year average....


----------



## Dhudson (Nov 5, 2013)

I guess if you guys think it can't be done then I will hold off on this bid. I have some requests for some smaller commercial jobs but wanted to wait to see if I got this one first before I took on any other work. This is part of the reason I posted the request. To get feedback.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I would open the door when opportunity knocked.

That job can be done, but it needs more iron. So, get the job, then get the iron. Gotta bet big to win big.


----------



## Dhudson (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm going to go for it. If it gets to be too much I'll take care of it. I'll bet big.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

If get it pick up a rear blade


----------



## Dhudson (Nov 5, 2013)

My next question was going to be, in the event I get slammed, I could obtain some other equipment temporarily to get me through. What would you suggest, as a minimum, for additional equipment? Keep in mind, this location is not real picky about where I put the snow so as long as it's off the lot keeping in mind wind direction etc. The large parking area, on most occasions will be full as well as shifts there are constant.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

if you get slammed,I doubt you'll find and equipment sitting around.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

extra equipment should be figure in the seasonal bid. 

I don't think a person can charge extra on a seasonal contact for pushing. 

If you break or get slammed you have to eat the extra cost of the replacement. If you can get something

So don't lowball your bid make it worth it.
I figure in a sub to help you on this. You could do it with 8.2 V plow but time frame you going be there way, a long time in a 6'' snow


----------



## Dhudson (Nov 5, 2013)

grandview;1662548 said:


> if you get slammed,I doubt you'll find and equipment sitting around.


I have connections with a local excavating company. After you asked about other equipment, I gave him a call. He asked what I thought I might need. That's why I asked the question.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

All them cars will make that lot a glacier. You want big pushing power, *big scraping power*...


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1662568 said:


> All them cars will make that lot a glacier. You want big pushing power, *big scraping power*...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Them teeth should help on the pack snow prsport


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

yes a loader would be ideal.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1662464 said:


> Yes, you are crazy. If you win this bid, and I hope you do, take the contract to your bank, and get a loan for $15K....at least...Then, search out and rent 2 loaders with pushers. If that can't be done, buy 2 more $7K plow rigs..
> Unless you can get a loan to buy a couple $20K loaders outright..
> 
> Also, buy a 1.8 yard Poly Sander. A tailgate sander will need to re-filled a dozen times to do that area.
> ...


2 loaders for 2 1/2 ac???? really???...

rent/buy a skid steer with a 10 foot pusher and your fine if you plow with the event..... Ive done a 3 ac site EASILY with this setup

remember pricing is regional... theres no way I could get 45K for those lots 
( and I get 86" seasonally) but if you can great....

Id get a v box spreader

Get a backup plan in order NOW..and make sure those backups are INSURED


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Mick76;1662582 said:


> 2 loaders for 2 1/2 ac???? really???...
> 
> rent/buy a skid steer with a 10 foot pusher and your fine if you plow with the event..... Ive done a 3 ac site EASILY with this setup
> 
> ...


I figure time is money. But hey, you're the expert...All the guy needs is a skid steer and a 10' pusher, he's good to go.
As for the $45K, I said that was a guess. I don't know his market. But that's a lot of area to sweep every 2", that much I know.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I pulled a sneaky move. I found that place, and I used the "find the lot size" site to measure it.
I tried to be as accurate as possible, going for plowing what the OP and google earth showed...No padding it.

The calculator said it was 4.4 acres all told.


----------

